# gtech



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2017)

I have inherited a gtech mountain bike with single speed belt drive. This bike is unused and I know nothing about it and it is currently 200 miles from where I live. I hope to pick it up in a couple of weeks but as I said I know nothing about it. Anyone got one of these? Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2017)

@keithmac has one. He seems to like it from what i have heard.


----------



## keithmac (31 Aug 2017)

They aren't really a mountain bike (if its the single speed carbon drive version).

I use mine for commuting, done about 1500 miles on it now. 

Electric assist up to around 13mph then all legs from there.

I bought mine because it requires zero maintenance and after a hard day at work I can enjoy the ride home!.

Not everyone's cup of tea but I love mine.

Get around 40 miles to a charge.


----------



## johnnyb47 (31 Aug 2017)

Are those the ones advertised on tv at the moment. It looks like a very nice bike buddy. Nice clean looking bike that looks like it will survive the test of time.


----------



## keithmac (31 Aug 2017)

Treated it to a set of brake pads at 1000 miles but that's about it, goes through all weathers with no complaints.

Gates Carbon Drive is excellent.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2017)

The bike looks very like the pic by keithmac but is still chained up to some steel garden furniture in a shed at a secret location. Hope the keys I have work when I go to collect it.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2017)

oldwheels said:


> The bike looks very like the pic by keithmac but is still chained up to some steel garden furniture in a shed at a secret location. Hope the keys I have work when I go to collect it.




Good luck


----------



## keithmac (1 Sep 2017)

Have you got the charger for the battery?.

Not a bad inheritance, mine cost £1000 (and worth every penny imho).


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2017)

I have found what I think is the correct charger which fits into a port at the bottom of the battery and has an output of 12 volts and 3 amps. Does this seem like the correct one? The house is a bit disorganised as he had not been well for some time and this charger was lying near the battery so assume they are connected.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Sep 2017)

I'm not familiar with the Gtech, but charging ports on ebike batteries are far from universal, so if the charging plug fits, you can reasonably confident it's the right one.

Having said that, the Gtech motor runs at 36 volts, so I would expect the charger to be marked as such.

Three amps sounds about right.


----------



## keithmac (2 Sep 2017)

oldwheels said:


> I have found what I think is the correct charger which fits into a port at the bottom of the battery and has an output of 12 volts and 3 amps. Does this seem like the correct one? The house is a bit disorganised as he had not been well for some time and this charger was lying near the battery so assume they are connected.



No it's 36v or more, I'll post a picture of mine up after work so you know what it looks like, I don't think it has Gtech written on it but could be wrong!.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2017)

The battery output is certainly 36 volts and I am not up on electronics so does the charger have to give out 12 volts? 
There is a model number on the charger which is WA36A12 which somehow suggests to my ignorance that this could be the correct charger. There is certainly no gtech id on it but that means nothing as chargers of all kinds are produced in large numbers in China anyway. It will be another 3 weeks before I can get to have another search tho' I may make a 400 mile round trip just to collect the bike before that.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2017)

Errata I should have asked does the charger have to give out 36 volts?


----------



## keithmac (2 Sep 2017)

Sorry, it has got Gtech on it and it's 42v, the controller in the battery pack will regulate charging.

The lights on the battery flash as it's charging, when fully charged all 4 battery lights go out and the charger led lights up green (red when charging).


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the pic. that is not what I have. The correct one must be lying about somewhere but I did not know exactly what I was looking for so may have passed it over in the jungle of electronic stuff there.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2017)

Calling keithmac. I collected the bike which looks very like the pic you posted and I found the correct charger but no instructions whatsoever. You instruction was very useful re charging but what is the key at the top of the battery for?
Not had time to try the bike out yet as been on the road in the van for days. At least that is what it feels like.


----------



## keithmac (17 Sep 2017)

The key is just to lock the battery in it's holder to stop it getting nicked.

The bike has two modes, partial assist (flashing leds) and full assist (solid leds).


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2017)

Thanks for that. I assoned it was to stop battery being removed but I don't think it was properly located as the key did not make any difference. How do you change from part to full assist? I only get full on leds or battery off so far.


----------



## keithmac (17 Sep 2017)

Tap the power button when it's on, it's slow flash/ fades in and out.

Never used partial assist personally.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2017)

Thanks for your invaluable assistance. Full power seems more useful. Certainly gives a good push when moving off. Probably battery lasts longer on a lower output but high seems ok on my short trial run.


----------

